# Free Next Day Shipping from B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/free-next-day-shipping-from-bh-photo/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/free-next-day-shipping-from-bh-photo/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>B&H Photo is offering free next day shipping if you order before 1:00PM EST on Monday, December 23, 2013. This is on select items, but by looks of things, that includes most in stock Canon items. So if you want something before Christmas day, now’s the time.</p>
<p>There are lots of great deals, including the <strong>E<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">OS 5D Mark III at $2699</a></strong>, the <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 24-70 f/2.8L II at $1699</a></strong> after mail-in rebate and the <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II for $1799</a></strong> after mail-in rebate. As always, you must begin the checkout procedure/be logged in to see the updated prices.</p>
<p>Unfortunately the free next day shipping  is only for American customers.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/promotion/10623/next-day-delivery.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Free next day delivery from B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JonB8305 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Free Next Day Shipping from B&H Photo*

I probably really shouldn't have bought the 70-200 but I couldn't pass up on $1799.


----------

